# Ok to brine and inject turkey?



## bigboy (Nov 24, 2014)

I see a lot so either or and I was wondering why many don't do both.


----------



## geerock (Nov 24, 2014)

Went quite a few years before brining.  I just injected.  Ever since my first brine I've done it everytime.  No longer see an advantage to injection once its brined.


----------



## bigboy (Nov 24, 2014)

Why not do both??


----------



## geerock (Nov 24, 2014)

No reason you can't.... just never had a reason.  And the only thing about injection is if you are using a strong flavor injection the meat can get spotty injection flavor.  Bring gives you a more even flavoring throughout.  But try it, bud.  Thats the great thing about our hobby..... theres not always a right or wrong.  everybody finds out what works for them.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 24, 2014)

Not needed to do both. They are basically both doing the same thing.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 24, 2014)

I've brined, injected, and brined and injected chickens.  In the past I've only brined turkeys.  Doing both injection and brining is great for a short brine like 4-8 hours.  I just inject the brine then let it sit in the brine for the period desired.  It's a bit time consuming if you have a cheap, single point injector like I do. 

For longer brines it really isn't necessary to do both unless you want to guarantee your brine's flavor profile permeates all the meat.  I just finished smoking an unbrined, 100% natural turkey we intend to use for soups and you can really tell the difference between a brined one and a non-brined one, especially if your brine has an enhancing flavor profile.  I use brines that have a fruit juice base, salt, sweetener, spices, and a little curing salt, but just a little.  I like the slightly hammy flavor it gives the birds, a flavor that goes well with the smoke.    I plan on doing a 36 hour brine starting Tuesday night so I won't inject.  Or, I just might use the injector needle to merely poke holes in the breast without injecting.  Hmmm, just thought of that.  Have to think about it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 24, 2014)

And I don't Brine at all. I use S/P with some Garlic and Onion powder in Butter and rubbed under the Skin.

Yes , a lot do  but I'm just different...

Have a great T-Day and . . .


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm with Stan on this one. No brine. Just too lazy to do it. I inject Bird Booster and my turkeys turn out great every time. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171145/bds-pre-holiday-smoked-turkey-a-foamheart-request


----------



## boykjo (Nov 25, 2014)

I put my bird in a salt brine.... nothing fancy. Bird should taste like bird...1/4 cup kosher salt at 2 gallons (non Tap) water.....Place your  turkey, package and all in a pot and fill with water till its submerged. Remove the turkey. Count the water 4 cups (QT) at a time and remove. replenish the amount counted with fresh water and add salt to your taste. Stir in salt and remove the bird from the package and place it in the brine for 2 days............1/4 cup works for me to 2 gallons.....

OK.... Now you can criticize me... I do my turkey in the showtime rotisserie......no smoke here.... I think its the best dang turkey I ever ate.

My 2 cents or gallons...lol

Joe


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2014)

I did not inject or poke my turkey like I thought about above.  I should have injected.  My brining bag busted and I had to adapt with what I had on hand.  Ended up brining just the breast of the turkey in the brine from what I could salvage.  The breast was juicy and flavorful, but could have been better if had injected.  Next time I'll do both just in case there's another bit of brining drama.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 28, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> I did not inject or poke my turkey like I thought about above.  I should have injected.  My brining bag busted and I had to adapt with what I had on hand.  Ended up brining just the breast of the turkey in the brine from what I could salvage.  The breast was juicy and flavorful, but could have been better if had injected.  Next time I'll do both just in case there's another bit of brining drama.


I had that happen as well. What a mess. I don't brine anymore.  Now days I just inject with Butcher BBQ Bird Booster and I'm done.  No mess and the birds always turn out great. b


----------



## rdknb (Nov 28, 2014)

My likes when I brine, I don't.  That being said for a happy life I brine sometimes


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> I had that happen as well. What a mess. I don't brine anymore.  Now days I just inject with Butcher BBQ Bird Booster and I'm done.  No mess and the birds always turn out great. b


Not brining certainly would be a time and mess saver.  Thanks for getting my head out of the box.  I'm going to pick up another turkey today or tomorrow and will just inject the breast when I smoke it. 

Happy Thanksgiving Weekend!


----------

